# Vasectomy - HELP



## StacyGalloway (Aug 31, 2015)

How does one bill out a Vasectomy with a patient that has only one testicle.  This will be our first experience with this.  Is there a modifier for this or does one just bill out the procedure at a reduced fee?

Thank you,

Stacy, CFPC


----------



## TracyS (Aug 31, 2015)

*Vasectomy coding*

CPT 55250 Vasectomy, unitlateral/bilateral (separate procedure) including postoperative semen examinations(s). As you can see the code covers one or both sides. Your payer may accept a modifier LT/RT. I've only had one unilateral vasectomy, I did include the modifier and the collectors never came back to me with a rejection. Hope this helps.


----------



## StacyGalloway (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you


----------

